# 1.8 TSI engine reliability (Timing chain)



## Linusg (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello, I am considering buying my first Golf, so far I thought the 1.4 TSI (2008 Golf MK5 140HP) engine looked promising, until I found out about all the timing chain issues.
I am wondering if the 1.8 TSI (Golf MK6 GT 2010) has the same issues? 
I am looking for a reliable and something that is still enjoyable to drive, I would like the 1.4 TSI but it seems far to unreliable.

Is it only the 1.2 and 1.4 TSI engines that are affected by the chain issue, hopefully someone is able to give an answer, also I reside in the EU if it matters.


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

I am interested in hearing about this also, the fiances 1.8TSI is just under 30K now and has done well so far. I know some VW's have had issues with timing chains in the past.


----------



## CCWILL (Oct 8, 2013)

my '10 CC 2.0 had issues w/ PCV, RMS and eventually timing chain. All notable VW issues

Im in the same boat with my new my17 rline passat. Theres another thread here discussing the above mentioned possibilities for the new gen 1.8t


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I put 1800 miles a week on my TSI, so if any issues arise, will post it.

I had 243,500 miles on my TDI, and both the serpentine and timing belt were 
NEVER changed. All original at buy-back. Only thing I replaced were brake
rotors ()front once, no rears) and pads (fronts once, rears three times). That's it...

BESIDES the oil and filter change every 5-weeks, and air filter every 30,000...

Loved the TDI, and hated to get rid of it...


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

PowerslavePA said:


> I put 1800 miles a week on my TSI, so if any issues arise, will post it.
> 
> I had 243,500 miles on my TDI, and both the serpentine and timing belt were
> NEVER changed. All original at buy-back. Only thing I replaced were brake
> ...


Dang, that is a lot of miles every year!


----------



## 2014 Passat TSI (May 24, 2019)

Hello there, I currently own a 2014 Passat 1.8T. At 176,000 KM there has only been one issue. Fuel pump! It was covered under warranty. No issues at all with timing chain or related parts. Nothing else at all. I was astounded when I found out I was getting 50 Miles per gallon. That's right fifty. Totally sold on on this car....


----------

